# Pets from Australia



## gemmett (Feb 12, 2008)

My girlfriend is keen to move over to Spain from Australia, and needs to bring over her dog. Has anyone had ANY experience of how this would be possible, I've searched everywhere on the web and can only find information if bringing the pets from Europe or the US/Canada.

Thanks for any advice whether about customs procedures or transporting it...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gemmett said:


> My girlfriend is keen to move over to Spain from Australia, and needs to bring over her dog. Has anyone had ANY experience of how this would be possible, I've searched everywhere on the web and can only find information if bringing the pets from Europe or the US/Canada.
> 
> Thanks for any advice whether about customs procedures or transporting it...


I only have experience of EU transfers with Pet Passports I'm afraid. Assuming that the same thing doesn't exist in Australia, I think a good start would be at the Spanish Consul in Australia
Spanish Embassy,Spain Consulate,Embassies Address Website


----------

